# How to get NZ registered?



## rachel8587 (Dec 22, 2014)

Dear all,

My husband has German language teaching experience. When I was checking for jobs for him, all jobs are saying something like "must be NZ registered". Can you let me know what exactly does it mean and how do I go about the process?

Many Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

rachel8587 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> My husband has German language teaching experience. When I was checking for jobs for him, all jobs are saying something like "must be NZ registered". Can you let me know what exactly does it mean and how do I go about the process?
> 
> Many Thanks


http://www.teacherscouncil.govt.nz/registering-as-a-teacher

Try here. Should give you all the info required. Without the registration he'll be unlikely to get a job or a visa.


----------



## rachel8587 (Dec 22, 2014)

He has already got a visa... just searching for a job..


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

rachel8587 said:


> He has already got a visa... just searching for a job..


Cool. That's one big issue sorted then. 
Hopefully the link will be useful and they can answer all if your questions.

I don't know how true this is in teaching but I've read from previous posts on here that with teaching jobs in NZ it's more who you know and not what you know ?
He may need to be here in person and get to know a few people in that line of work and use that as a way in.


----------

